# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  قصة ولون للشعر

## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:. 


هاي الصبغه اكتييييييييييير حلوه بيلائم اغلب البشراة وتقاسيم الوجه والبيرم هاي السنه اكتييير دارجه حتى بسهرات 
بين النعومه فيها وبين ملفت للانتباه ومميز 

 
هاي القصة والالوان اكتير حلوه وستايل بس للصبايا المراهقات 
مابحبه على الصبايا الي فوق17 سنه  

هاي روعه للصبايا الي بشرتهم بيضه لون الصبغه وشقاره اكتير حلو وتسريحتها ناعمه  
 
هاي اكتير حلوه قصتها وبدها خبير بقصتها ؛ لونه اكتير حلو؛ وحلوه اكتر على الصبايا الي فوق 23سنه اكتر شي 
 
زي ماانتوا شايفين البيرم اكتير نازل 
هاي اللون للسمرات اكيد والحنطيات ؛خصل الشعر اكتييير حلوه وبتكسر لون الملل على الشعر السمره  
 
هاي القصه نازله هاي السنه كمان بس والله مابيلبق للبنات اكتير وبيصدف ليلبق لوحده
لانه هاي القصه بدها اهتمام وبده شعر ناعم وبده وجه محدد يعني الوجه النحيف والها فك السفلي بارز 
لان في بنات وجهم مليان بيزيييييييييييد حجم الوجه اكتر يعني البنات المليانات او وجهم مليان مابيقصوها والي فكها اصغير كمان ماتقصه لهل القصه  

هاي القصه بحبها على البنات اكتير لونه حلو لو كان مخصل بتلجي احلى ناعم اكتير هاي القصه كمان مابيلبق للصبايا الي وجهم مليان  
بتمنى اني افدتكم  
بدي اشوف ردود

----------


## المتميزة



----------


## زهره التوليب

أبدعتي يا بروس..
كتير حلوين
وداءما متابعين ابداعاتك

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المتميزة  
__


 العفو عزيزتي 
مرسي الك على طلتك وردك

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_أبدعتي يا بروس..
كتير حلوين
وداءما متابعين ابداعاتك
_


 ربي يسعدك ويخليكي 
شكراً اكتير الك ؛ كبر راسي 
ربي بيجبر بخاطرك ؛ ومايحرمنى من ردك وطلتك

----------


## saousana

مشكورة بروس تشكيلة رائعة 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## باريسيا

العفو ياعيوني 
ربي سيعدك ويهنيكي ويكرمك 
اهلا وسهلا

----------


## اجمل حب

شكرا باريسيا 
بجنننووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو كتير 
بس الصبايا احلى يسلموووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## اجمل حب

شكرا باريسيا
بجننوووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اجمل حب  
_شكرا باريسيا 
بجنننووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو كتير 
بس الصبايا احلى يسلموووووووووووووووووووو
_


 العفواجمل حب
طلتك الاحلى

----------


## منيرة الظلام

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااو :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

بجننووووووووووو
انا مرة شفت قصة عالنت وعجبتني كتير رحت على صالون باربد ( روزيت ) وحكيتلها مالي علاقة بدي متلها ..!! عملتها بنسبة 80% بس مو متلها تماما .. بس جد صرعات حلوة للشعر ..

----------


## باريسيا

> وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااو


* حلو انه عجبك* 
*منوره حبوبه*

----------


## باريسيا

> بجننووووووووووو
> انا مرة شفت قصة عالنت وعجبتني كتير رحت على صالون باربد ( روزيت ) وحكيتلها مالي علاقة بدي متلها ..!! عملتها بنسبة 80% بس مو متلها تماما .. بس جد صرعات حلوة للشعر ..


* بس طلع منهم* 
*قبل ماتروحي لاي صالون لازم تسالي وتشوفي مين الي قصتها زابط وله شغلها حلو* 
*يعني نسبة 80% مش مرضي* 

*لو كان نسبة 98% ممكن* 
*اله الشعر ونفسية الوحده* 
*لو ماطلع القصه متل مابدها وتخيلته على حالها ؛ مابيكون مزاجها راضي كتير* 

*امي بعمان بتودينا لعند كوافير* 
*واحد اسمه جورج و التاني مروان* 
*شاطرين بالقص*
*انا مابغامر وسلم شعري لمين من كان* 
*وبالرياض عندي كوافيره حلو قصهم* 

*بس مبروك عليك القصه* 
*والمره الجاي بيطلع متل مابدك وتكوني راضبه عليها*

----------


## feryal

ميرسي كتير القصات الي مختاريتهم والوان الشعر كتير حلوين مزوءه يا عسل

----------

